# Getting logged off



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Every time I return to the main ForumI get logged out :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

you not got the hint yet 
:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> you not got the hint yet
> :lol:


Cheers thanks for all your help mate :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> > jammyd wrote:
> > you not got the hint yet
> 
> 
> Cheers thanks for all your help mate


Your welcome


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

try ckearing cookies at bottom of the page or delete the forum from favourites logon and re add it


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

im having exactly the same problem! its really annoying lol


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The reason this is happening is due to the server configuration and handling of the cookies. During a fault that Jae was fixing your cookies may have become corrupt for this forum. Try clicking the "Delete all board cookies" link at the bottom of the page. If that fails then read this:

*What is a cookie?*
A cookie is a small file that is stored on your computer that allows the forum to log your session. It tells the forum if you are logged in and also what posts you have not viewed etc. It does NOT store your username or password.

*The solution*
The solution to this problem is to clear *ALL* the cookies associated with this forum and then restart your browser. Instead of there being one cookie like some websites there may be several with the TTF (sometimes as many as 5). You will need to delete *ALL* these. To do this:

*IE* 
Goto Tools/Options and click on Delete Cookies*

*FIREFOX* 
Goto Tools/Clear Private Data and check the Cookies box*

*Safari*
Goto prefernces/show cookies delete*

**Please note that if you delete ALL the cookies in your browser you may need to log back in to various other sites you have your login details saved for. It is preferable that you only delete the cookies related to the TTF.*

Once you have done this restart your browser and then visit the forum. This should create a new session and a new cookie will be created that isn't corrupt.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

done all of this for Firefox and for IE still getting the same


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dance171 said:


> done all of this for Firefox and for IE still getting the same


Ok, when you are logged out is there a '-' in between tt and forum in teh web address?


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Mate

No there is no - it is just ttforum.co.cuk


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dance171 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> No there is no - it is just ttforum.co.cuk


Put it back in, that's your problem. Your cookie is setup for ********, where as you are trying to access it via a bookmark or link that is our temp address (that has no hyphen). If it is a bookmark, update your bookmark to the URL that has the hyphen.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you have the TT forum link in your Firefox bookmarks toolbar? You may need to login, then set a new bookmark in the toolbar. This cured it for me.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Woooooohoooooo Fixed thanks so much guys as this was really getting annoying lol 8)


----------

